# top bar cutouts



## stemag (Jun 1, 2014)

hi all i have been watching videos on you tube with people doing cut outs and using elastic bands to hold comb on to frames but i could not find any on tbh cutouts how do we attach the comb to a bar i have seen 1 video on reparing a bar with hair clips would this be the same method that would be used or does any one know of a simpler method preflebly with a link showing how it is done thanks


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

start about 10mins in for him cutting out and putting onto the bars like below 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcGcLN8APTI&feature=share&list=UUmF1ihku292_i3ym-PF5nkg&index=4


----------



## stemag (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks jake that seems simple enough and i can prepare a few spare bars now just in case i get a cut out in the future great


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep, they are handy to have around anyway in case a comb in your own hive snaps off too. squish it onto the wire and they repair any gaps.


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmmm. I may have to look into that, but a couple layers of masking tape will work as well, bees will repair the comb and chew off the masking tape at the same time, so one layer doesnt always work as they may chew faster than repair.

Edit: Yes, I think I may have to make me some of those, real easy... just got to mark em so you know to cull them when you can.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't use rubberbands with TBHs -- they won't hold, and if your comb is heavy, the rubberbands will slice right through them.

I've tried using a bar like the one JakeDatc posted a photo of, and that has worked well for me. Also, you could try cutting 1/2" wide pieces of fabric and making slings to hold combs to the bars (you can use a push pin to hold fabric to the top of the bar).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it's soft new comb, or heavy comb with honey, scrap it or harvest it. If it's old dark comb with brood in it, two strands of telephone wire can be used to lace it to the top bar.


----------



## treenester (May 19, 2008)

And you can always just lay the old, tough brood combs in the back of the hive, propped up, just to keep the bees in there. They might try to build some crossways, but if you have a straight comb from another hive just sit it on the fringe of your propped-up combs and it will sort of act as a guide. If you don't have a comb, the hair clips work pretty good to create one for starters. I've done it both ways and both work. Once that propped-up brood emerges, get the combs out and move the fresh-built combs to the front of the hive. I learned this from Les Crowder's book, and it worked for me.


----------



## TheronT (Dec 3, 2013)

I used some top bars like that to fix some cross-combing this past weekend. Super easy and quick. 

I did a cutout a few months ago and used zip ties (I bought almost the widest ones I could find). The brood comb was so hard I had to use a screwdriver to poke the holes for the sip ties. In the future, I'll probably have a bunch of these handy. It was quicker and less messy than the zip-ties.


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

I've found that zip ties can cause problems in putting the bars back the correct width, Masking tape can cause similar issues, but its not as thick.


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

I use the wire hangers like in the photo all the time. i highly suggest them.
Super easy even with messy gloves and helps keep the comb centered.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Here's my Facebook page where I perform numerous cut-outs with top bar hives:

*Patrick - The Honeybee Rescuer *

www.facebook.com/pages/Patrick-The-Honeybee-Rescuer/391885850952455

And here's my website with cut-out videos:

http://www.savebeesflorida.com/#!videos/c21r

The photo that JakeDatc posted above of the bar with the hardware cloth shaped and cut to stab comb onto is mine. I appreciate the posting, 
JakeDatc.



.


----------



## stemag (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks for the links to your videos patbeek i dread to think how many i have watched on you tube the last few months ithought i was coming to the end so now ihave a load more to watch cheers


----------

